# Domenico Zipoli (1688 - 1726)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Domenico Zipoli was born in Prato, Italy. In 1707 he was a pupil of the organist Casini in Florence. In 1708 he briefly studied under Alessandro Scarlatti in Naples. In 1715 he became organist at the Church of the Gesù (the mother church for the Society of Jesus), in Rome. In 1716, he published the keyboard collection on which his fame rests, _Sonate d'intavolatura_.

In the same year, he travelled to Seville to join the Jesuits and in 1717 travelled to South America. He completed his studies in Cordoba (Argentina) but was not ordained because of the lack of a bishop. He died, possibly of TB, in 1726.

Zipoli was one of many excellent musicians recruited by the Jesuits between 1650 and 1750 for work in the so-called Paraguay reductions. His music was much in demand in South America: the viceroy in Lima asked for copies, and as late as 1784 a three-part orchestrally accompanied mass was copied in Potosí and sent to Sucre (Higher Peru, now Bolivia). Jesuit documents of 1728, 1732 and later note his continuing reputation up to at least 1774 in Yapeyú and other Guarany Indian villages from which Europeans were excluded; at one mission, S Pedro y S Pablo, nine 'motetes' by Zipoli were listed among the effects left after the expulsion of the Jesuits.

In 1972 an extraordinary discovery was made in one of the old Jesuit missions of Bolivia. There were 3,000 sheets of Baroque music in a trunk. Most of it was by Domenico Zipoli. This has sparked a resurgence of interest in his music.

Aria in Fa






In hoc mundo incostante [motet]


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like very much what little I’ve heard of this composer - really only the recordings which Gustav Leonhardt and Mario Videla made - and so am looking forward to an informed discussion here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Domenico Zipoli - Adagio for oboe, cello, organ & strings





Domenico Zipoli - Missa Brevis





Zipoli: Complete Keyboard Music





To enjoy while they're there...


----------

